# cheap but half decent wheel seal/wax



## GBT (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi guys, what is the difference between a sealant and a wax. I would like to get a wheel sealant, anybody recommend collinite 476s, poorboys wheel sealant, nanolex . I’ve got AG wheel sealer, but I don’t think it’s the best (apparently). I don’t want to spend too much as they’re not in the best nick as it is…… I also don’t want anything that takes too long. Nanolex seems expensive, £23 for 100ml or £30 for 200ml. Poorboys is £13 and colli the same. I know everybody will jump and say Gtechniq C5 or whatever it is but im no pro detailer, I just want something easy but half decent. Any ideas, Cheers guys


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

fk1000p would be my choice


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

I recommend poorboys


----------



## GBT (Dec 14, 2012)

could i use AG HD WAX on wheels as well as body?


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

theres no reason you cant us HD


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Optimum Opti-Seal, countless applications per bottle and it lasts well. :thumb:


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

In terms of both cost and performance, FK1000p takes some beating.


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

If those are your goals, I would recommend getting something you can use on your paint as well. Dodo-Juice Supernatural Acrylic-Spritz is lovely this time of year to help maintain your vehicle's protection, and also couldn't be faster to protect your wheels. Once they're clean, it's just a case of spray-on, wipe off. In my experience this product holds up longer than some of the dedicated wheel waxes. If you want something a little more durable, Dodo-Juice Supernatural Hybrid, or the new Basics of Bling Protection Wax should be worth a shout. A few high-quality, but versatile products are going to be a whole lot better than lots of cheap ones. 

Hopefully this helps...

Steampunk


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

EliteCarCare said:


> Optimum Opti-Seal, countless applications per bottle and it lasts well. :thumb:


+1 for opti-seal. :thumb:


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Been using poorboys for a while pleased with the results. Autoglym wheel seal isn't one of their best.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Poorboy's World Wheal Sealant is great, give it a couple of coats and use nothing but shampoo when washing and it will last well. But those who use wheel cleaners often moan that it doesn't last. It does, when used correctly. And it leaves a great finish & boosts gloss quite allot


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

£8.49 :thumb:

Don't forget the Planet Polish 10% off discount code of *DW2012B* :wave:


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Tips said:


> £8.49 :thumb:
> 
> Don't forget the Planet Polish 10% off discount code of *DW2012B* :wave:


This.


----------



## phoenixtoledo (May 10, 2011)

Tips said:


> £8.49 :thumb:
> 
> Don't forget the Planet Polish 10% off discount code of *DW2012B* :wave:


I love this product. Amazing results :thumb::thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Planet Polish Wheel shine, very good for the money..

Wolf's Rim Shield has more than impressed me over the past 7 months or so ..


----------



## nickness (Oct 16, 2012)

+1 for fk1000p, currently using auto finesse mint rims but fk1000p is about the same price as collinite and is a wax/sealant, which is what u want.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

If its an alloy wheel then its painted silver and lacquered , much like your car body work. No reason why you cant use a wax that you already have. Wheels do have a harsh environment to put up with, especially in this weather. I dont get this heat resistant malarky? I have never felt a hot alloy wheel on a daily driver. And if your getting hot bits off discs and pads then no wax is going to stop this surely.
I use colly 476 because I have it and it is well know to offer a good level of protection. On top off this I give a quick spray with a tin of hair spray after a wash and dry to offer a sacrificial layer between washes
I used to work in a canning plant. The hairspray line was a nightmare. Anything coated with this stuff took ages to free off or undo. This gave me a hey presto idea. Works for me and the hairspray was free at the time


----------



## F2 Ed (Nov 6, 2006)

Im using poorboys, lasts ages


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Iv used ag wheel sealant but didnt last very long.

now using poorboys wheel sealant and it seems alot better but a pain in the backside to apply and if you miss abit the pink stuff splatters everywhere.

Im going to try wheel armour which is around £7


----------



## sxi tez (Jan 29, 2012)

ive used poorboys and fk and liked both,got some Detailer’s Pro Series Wheel Glaze to try for crimbo!


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Alex at serious performance does a trial tin of fk1000p , I've done a set of wheels inside and out and a roof and I still have enough left to do the car easily cost about 6 quid


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

PPWS&S cheap, so easy to use, stunning shine and amazing protection all for under a tenner.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

EliteCarCare said:


> Optimum Opti-Seal, countless applications per bottle and it lasts well. :thumb:


And you could top up with OCW :thumb:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

lowejackson said:


> and you could top up with ocw :thumb:


ocw ?


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

great gonzo said:


> ocw ?


Optimum Car Wax - Purportedly a very nice spray wax!

Steampunk


----------



## Suasexed (Oct 25, 2005)

Again, Opti-seal. Incredibly versatile product! Great value too.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

great gonzo said:


> ocw ?


Sorry, sloppy writing by me. Of course Steampunk is right, it is Optimum Car Wax.


----------



## PaulTheo (Sep 26, 2010)

Tips said:


> £8.49 :thumb:
> 
> Don't forget the Planet Polish 10% off discount code of *DW2012B* :wave:


This my car is 3 years old at the end of next month and I have used this since I bought it at 5 months old. The wheels are still in great condition. I removed them and gave them a winter clean and protect last weekend.


----------



## ShaunButton (Mar 23, 2012)

craigeh123 said:


> Alex at serious performance does a trial tin of fk1000p , I've done a set of wheels inside and out and a roof and I still have enough left to do the car easily cost about 6 quid


just checked and their out of stock for the sample.
would like to try it out on my wheels to see how it holds up


----------



## GBT (Dec 14, 2012)

thanks guy, when i wax the wheels, its not just the face? must i remove and wax the inside as well, or is this not a must...........?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

GBT said:


> thanks guy, when i wax the wheels, its not just the face? must i remove and wax the inside as well, or is this not a must...........?


Depends how you feel about removing each individual wheel.

I tend to remove each wheel fully detox and clean them, seal the back and front with nano tech sealant and then only clean and apply the faces over time. :thumb:

Hope that helps.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

ShaunButton said:


> just checked and their out of stock for the sample.
> would like to try it out on my wheels to see how it holds up


Tbh ill be buying a big tin next time I'm that happy with it , the planet stuff sounds like a good deal aswell


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

ShaunButton said:


> just checked and their out of stock for the sample.
> would like to try it out on my wheels to see how it holds up


Tbh ill be buying a big tin next time I'm that happy with it , the planet stuff sounds like a good deal aswell


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

RedUntilDead said:


> I dont get this heat resistant malarky? I have never felt a hot alloy wheel on a daily driver. And if your getting hot bits off discs and pads then no wax is going to stop this surely.


I'll have to post some pics of wheel temps after a normal drive. It might just surprise you!

As for brake dust, that's where non-stick sealants and coatings are worth their weight in old! :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

-Raven- said:


> As for brake dust, that's where *non-stick sealants* and *coatings* are worth their weight in gold! :thumb:


Alas, the pennies dropped.

Good old -Raven-


----------



## GBT (Dec 14, 2012)

-Raven- said:


> I'll have to post some pics of wheel temps after a normal drive. It might just surprise you!
> 
> As for brake dust, that's where non-stick sealants and coatings are worth their weight in old! :thumb:


are these poor boys wax and AG HD wax non stick as you say, sorry man, im new to all this, i wouldnt imagine a WAX as non stick, please name 1 or 2 products non stick for me. cheers


----------



## PaulTheo (Sep 26, 2010)

Sealants like PP WS&S are designed to resist brake dust and are very non stick. I love the way that the wheels are so easy to clean.


----------

